# F Coding - Sport Mode all the time



## bdallas9 (May 31, 2016)

Hello all. Has anyone been successful at coding the F cars to have Sport Mode on all the time? Let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## weissja (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry. Not gonna happen. Been talked about for years.


----------

